# igf 40mcg 3x week



## t2008 (Nov 11, 2007)

hi. if i wanted to run 40mcg post work out after training 3 times a week how long could i run it for? ill be getting 1000mcg so will want to use it all up in the one course. i train 4 times a week but was going to miss out the igf on the day i train hams an calves so im using less. thanks


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its recommended not to exceed a course of 45 to 50 days on igf, are you on cycle aswell mate, what are you looking for gain wise out of the igf


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

not sure one can go by the recomended way of taking it as it depends on how one uses it.

if one uses 100mcg a day then after 3 weeks i`d guess downregulation of receptors, if one uses 40mcg x 3 a week then one could use much longer, maybe a few months, who knows?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats true... the more you take the more it will damage your recepters


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the 4-5 weeks mark is only a guide and this was created from ED use, using 40mcg 3 x week you could potentially stay on for 10 weeks really as saturation would not be as much of an issue as it is with ED use...

I am using IGF 3 x week at the moment i find it very good and can stay on for much longer....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

what amount u using paul? 100mcg x 3 a wk? any insulin with it? or gh??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am using 80mcg's 3 x week mate


----------



## AES (Dec 7, 2007)

I believe in order to grow you have to create the correct environment....Which means that igf levels should be high...depending on how long igflr3 last in the body..I've heard 6-8 hours;and that insulin will make it last longer...with that in mind two shots a day 40mcg twice a day.I workout around 5pm So I take 40mcg in the morning and 100mcg pwo.

As well I found test to work well at least 600mg a week but twice that is feesiable


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

test will work at 100mg a week so i really dont see your point on that one....

IGF-1LR3 has a half life of approx 6-8hrs you are correct but why would you want it floating around your body hours before you have trained and primed the receptors?? there is no benefit what so ever in using a split dose routien with IGF-1LR3....

slin will only make it last longer if GH is present as well but it wont make the IGF-1LR3 last longer it would be the IGF-1 produced in your body as IGF-1 will attach itself to IGFBP3 thus extending its half life....so the best protocol would be IGF-1LR3 before a workout then GH/Slin PWO this would allow for a double hit....this process would also fit in with MGF if you are using it.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

....so the best protocol would be IGF-1LR3 before a workout then GH/Slin PWO this would allow for a double hit....this process would also fit in with MGF if you are using it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

^^ yes but for advance users

40mcg post workout 3x a week would be a very nice lil cycle imo saturation like pscarb said wouldn't be a problem 

more advance then i agree IGF pre follwed by slin&gh post


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> test will work at 100mg a week so i really dont see your point on that one....
> 
> IGF-1LR3 has a half life of approx 6-8hrs you are correct but why would you want it floating around your body hours before you have trained and primed the receptors?? there is no benefit what so ever in using a split dose routien with IGF-1LR3....
> 
> slin will only make it last longer if GH is present as well but it wont make the IGF-1LR3 last longer it would be the IGF-1 produced in your body as IGF-1 will attach itself to IGFBP3 thus extending its half life....so the best protocol would be IGF-1LR3 before a workout then GH/Slin PWO this would allow for a double hit....this process would also fit in with MGF if you are using it.


using this protocol of IGF pre workout and GH and slin post workout when would you ideally use MGF pscarb?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

and also pscarb, have you ventured higher than 80mcg than igf 3 times a week?

BD, do you think 40mcg 3 x week is high enough?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ellis i have been as high as 150mcg's 4 x week to be honest i did not see that much difference from 80mcg's so that is why i do that amount, i don't think 40mcg's is enough 3 x week unless you have never used it before and even then i am not sure, for someone who is well into training and does other BB drugs i would say a min of 60mcg's...

on the protocol i have mentioned above concerning the Slin/GH and IGF i would put the MGF in within 5minutes PWo so it would all look like this...

Pre-WO 80mcg's IGF-1LR3

(5min) PWO - 250mcg's MGF

20-30min PWO Slin/GH

i do not condone what i do but this is the method i have found the best for me

Pre-WO - Slin/GH

5min PWO 250mcg's MGF

30min later 80mcg's IGF-1LR3

there is extra dangers when using Slin Pre-WO so i would not advise anyone to use this method....


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

cheers pscarb, how do you combate hypo when using slin pre workout?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have a strict carb routine that i follow plus i know how my body reacts to insulin although i have been caught out once or twice....

i eat carbs on that method like this

1hr before shot - white rice and chicken

with shot(30min before train) 60g carbs/40g protein/1scoop cellmass

straght after training - 60g carbs/40g protein/1scoop cellmass

90min later - Chicken/parsnips...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

cheer pscarb, what is the dose of insulin you use here, and what benefit do you find using the slin before training, is it to do with catching the slin when it peaks first and then again and hour or so later once you have finished training and therefore getting the benefit of it twice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use 8iu's mate with the Slin, as for the reason why i do it.....it works it gives me awesome pumps and better recovery other than that no reason...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used 100mcg 4x Week for around 6weeks with 10iu Gh and 10 iu slin, cant say i noticed anything from it


----------



## AES (Dec 7, 2007)

well said..



Pscarb said:


> Ellis i have been as high as 150mcg's 4 x week to be honest i did not see that much difference from 80mcg's so that is why i do that amount, i don't think 40mcg's is enough 3 x week unless you have never used it before and even then i am not sure, for someone who is well into training and does other BB drugs i would say a min of 60mcg's...
> 
> on the protocol i have mentioned above concerning the Slin/GH and IGF i would put the MGF in within 5minutes PWo so it would all look like this...
> 
> ...


----------

